# Incra template storage



## motownmartin (3 Oct 2007)

Where shall I store these without getting them damaged or lost.







I have an idea :idea: using a dovetail cutter i'll cut some slots into some MDF boards.

I used a 1/2" dovetail cutter and one of the templates and off we go






Each board will have 14 slots, I had to move the fence 10 thou then run them through again.






Cleaned up the groove






Slid the templates in, perfect, it might not look it but they are shorter for 2 reasons, the first is that they are easier to pull out, secondly they are too long to fit in the drawer :lol: 






In the drawer and a look at me feet




:lol:


----------



## Woodmagnet (3 Oct 2007)

Nicely done Martin. :wink:


----------



## Paul Chapman (3 Oct 2007)

You're just showing off now :lol: 

Very neat idea, Martin.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## motownmartin (3 Oct 2007)

Paul Chapman":32mtnaqu said:


> You're just showing off now :lol:
> 
> Very neat idea, Martin.
> 
> ...



:lol: had a couple of good days Paul and it's about time I had a gloat


----------



## wizer (3 Oct 2007)

erm very clever... but what are they??


----------



## motownmartin (3 Oct 2007)

WiZeR":3diqa02n said:


> erm very clever... but what are they??



Sorry Wizer, they are templates for the incra positioner, which allows you to accurately cut different sizes and patterns of dovetails and finger/box joints on a router table.


----------



## wizer (3 Oct 2007)

ahh brilliant. Well Done


----------



## Waterdiddy (5 Oct 2007)

This may be slightly off topic, but I was wondering if anyone knew where to get some replacement templates?? - Any ideas welcome, chaps


----------



## Newbie_Neil (5 Oct 2007)

Hi Waterdiddy

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## ColG (5 Oct 2007)

You might find this link useful to have a look at - might help with the templates being too long for your drawer.

http://www.delorie.com/wood/projects/router/


----------



## motownmartin (5 Oct 2007)

ColG":1emo8bfk said:


> You might find this link useful to have a look at - might help with the templates being too long for your drawer.
> 
> http://www.delorie.com/wood/projects/router/


Thanks Col, if I had a little foresight I could have made a drawer just for the templates, it's a nice idea though, in fact I could make a couple more drawers to incorporate the templates only.

Many thanks


----------



## Mike.C (5 Oct 2007)

Brilliant idea Martin. I keep mine in one of those tubes you send posters in, but you have to pull them all out to find the one you want, so your idea is far better.

I will be coping that if you do not mind.

Waterdiddy welcome to the forum. Go Incra a ring for replacement templates.

Cheers

Mike.


----------



## Waterdiddy (6 Oct 2007)

Thanks, guys - I had tried Rutlands, as I bought my Ultra Lite from them, but nowt yet. Big thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## motownmartin (6 Oct 2007)

Waterdiddy":2xzmhx7i said:


> Thanks, guys - I had tried Rutlands, as I bought my Ultra Lite from them, but nowt yet. Big thanks for the warm welcome.


Yes, welcome waterdiddy, if you have trouble getting replacements you can try woodworkers workshop, Rogers seems very helpful albeit a little slow.


----------



## motownmartin (6 Oct 2007)

Mike.C":tew9vb97 said:


> Brilliant idea Martin. I keep mine in one of those tubes you send posters in, but you have to pull them all out to find the one you want, so your idea is far better.
> 
> I will be coping that if you do not mind.
> 
> ...



It seems that it is an old idea and somebody beat me to it, works though Mike.


----------



## OPJ (6 Oct 2007)

It's a very smart idea!

But I suggest you sort that footwear before the drawer falls out and breaks _all_ your toes!  :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oct 2007)

Lovley Martin - nice idea that I might just have to use myself :wink: 

Good to see the router table finally in use


----------

